# BOINC client optimized for multisocket machines [Linux]



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

I just stumbled across this today and kinda got excited. Don't know if anyone has seen it before. I'm going to try it Wed night and watch production over the following days.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1805578


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

So I'm curious....what exactly does this do? (and how does it help?)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

I know it's optimized for NUMA(non uniform memory access) which is what our 4P rigs excel at(now you know why the quad channel memory controller is on the CPU). The way these rigs scale and the bonus of an affinity setting leads me to believe a WU will be locked to a given core instead of floating as they do now. I believe the added production will come from not having to constantly re-schedule the WU's and allocate more CPU cycles to doing the actual work units. This is my theory and I will report back with findings later this week.

Good reading about MagnyCours and NUMA: http://developer.amd.com/resources/...cles-whitepapers/introduction-to-magny-cours/


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know it's optimized for NUMA(non uniform memory access) which is what our 4P rigs excel at(now you know why the quad channel memory controller is on the CPU). The way these rigs scale and the bonus of an affinity setting leads me to believe a WU will be locked to a given core instead of floating as they do now. I believe the added production will come from not having to constantly re-schedule the WU's and allocate more CPU cycles to doing the actual work units. This is my theory and I will report back with findings later this week.
> 
> Good reading about MagnyCours and NUMA: http://developer.amd.com/resources/...cles-whitepapers/introduction-to-magny-cours/


Cool, thanks.  Is that applicable to the Interlagos CPUs too?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Cool, thanks.  Is that applicable to the Interlagos CPUs too?


Yep, Interlagos is Bulldozer. Better efficiency and addition of Turbo Core. Still basically the same architecture when considering the G34 platform.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's my question.

You being a 4p aficionado, does Boinc do the same thing, core switching, under a Windows OS?

Also, why would it do this, core switching? Is it something to do with the WU's coding?

You would think WCG would relish the server boards running...so, it can't be that. Can it?


----------

